# Cockapoo ears & olive oil?



## Snoyl (Sep 12, 2017)

Okay so Hugo has had itchy ears for a couple of days, took him to the vets this morning and the vet gave him some drops as there was a build up of wax in one ear.

He then mentioned that after the ear has returned to normality I could put drops of olive oil in Hugo's ears once a week as this stops wax from forming.

Does anyone else do this, or has tried this?

Apparently regular kitchen use olive oil is fine!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

We used to have cocker spaniels and they tend to have ear problems. Wiping them out with cotton wool dipped in olive oil helped and the vet recommended that. This was 25 years ago so not a new thing it seems.


----------



## Snoyl (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

It's perfectly safe if the vet recommends it as I have to do that with my own ears but I use the olive oil from the chemist as it's sterilised.


----------

